# Help w/Penicillin type brand ??? Please...



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

So my doe has had a reaction to bio-mycin and I've been desperately trying to get her over her cough/snotty nose but am losing the battle and getting seriously concerned.
I've gone to every store in our little town and there is only

regular Penicillin: did not say Pen-Aquaus, just states Penicillin. The front of the bottle looks exactly like this picture below:

Or Durvet Dura-Pen (states only for beef cattle) - like this: http://www.ablackhorse.com/productcart/ ... oduct=3524

The Dura-Pen has the correct penicillin amounts for long-acting penicillin, but it scares me that it states specifically for beef cattle only????? Has anyone ever used this on their goaties???


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Ugh! I can't read your lable, but I have a bottle of Pen-Aqueous andit says that it's penicillin g procaine. if yours says it's pen procaine, I'd think it's about the same. The dosage is 1 ml per 100 lbs, adminstered IM.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The Durvet is what I get at TSC...Same as the label you pictured. Penicillan G Procaine is what I can see on your label...as well as 300,000units/mL? I use this at a doseage of 1cc per 20lbs


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Wow, Liz -- my bottle says "3000 unit per lb of body weight, 1 ml per 100 pound bodyweight" although that just doesn't sound right to me.....I have pen aquaeous, durvet, 300,000 units/ml....


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

I've found confusing dosages and also confusion about whether to give one dose per day or two???

From Fiasco_


> Drug Name:
> 
> Procaine Penicillin G-
> 300,000 units Procaine Penicillin per ml
> ...


From GoatLink_


> DOSAGE: 1cc/20lbs goat weight is the average figure to use
> 
> Goat Dosage:
> Kids:1-2ml SC (SQ) for baby goats (8-25lbs), 1 or 2 times daily.
> ...


From GoatWorld_


> Procaine Penicillin G (Regular) - Good for treating Clostridial myositis, Enterotoxemia, or Strep. mastitis. Generally used twice a day. Give in the muscle if you want the blood level to come up faster. SQ injections are less damaging and usually less painful than IM injections. Penicillin injections that hit a blood vein can kill an animal almost immediately. Dosage recommended between 3-5 cc per 100 lbs.


From Allexperts.com_


> Penicillin should be dosed at 3 cc/100 pounds body weight twice a day for 5 days - you can give this either subcutaneously or intramuscularly. Subcu is between the shoulder blades. Intramuscular is in the thigh muscle - with intramuscular injections of antibiotics though you need to be sure to pull back on the plunger before injecting the med as if the needle is in a vein (red flash of blood when plunger is pulled back) you need to try another spot as goats can get anaphylactic shock (can be fatal) if antibiotics are injected into their veins.


From SheepandGoat.com_


> 1 ml/100 lb (3000 IU/lb)/lb IM daily for a maximum of 7 days


From Homesteading.com_


> The thread on DGI.com that talked about pneumonia and lungworm said give 5cc per 100 lb IM. I searched just "penicillin dose" and the consensus was 6.6 cc per 100 SQ.


These are all specifically for the Procaine Pen G (300,000) type Penicillin. I do trust all these websites...but think there is a lot of differences in dosages mainly because there is just SO MUCH that is not yet determined about goats in particular...


----------

